# Dusty's Story - please take the time to read this



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

also have a slaughter rescue horse . . .he was a race horse . . . then put out to pasture for two years . . . then he was up for auction . . . my sisters trainer along with some of the barn moms got together and bought him for $400 . . . they vetted him when he got back to the farm and he had a broken coffin bone . . . he was 200 lbs under wieght and had the worst case of thrush she had ever seen . . . since he was unable to be ridden the trainer couldnt afford to keep him for long so she started to hunt for a new owner . . . my mom ended up making a deal with the trainer . . . she paid his board for a month and if he was sound st the end of the month she would buy him for what he cost them . . . $400 . . . and against all odds he was sound . . . not even a year later he was diagnosed with a very rare reaction to the rhino virus . . . he was one of three horses in the usa to have it that year . . . his own immune system began to attack his lung tissue . . . at one point he had a 105 degree fever and 15% lung function . . . he should have been dead . . . one night we began to talk about when and where we were going to put him down and how we were going to get out samples for the vet to try to find a cure for future horses . . . the next day his temprature was back down to 101 . . . he once again did the impossible . . . at that point the was severly under weight and was just an all around mess . . . the vet said she didnt know what he would be able to do after he full recovered . . . it was anywhere from a lawn decoration to just being able to be lightly worked to a full turn around and back to his self . . . he back to himself and hes the only one that made it of the three . . . hes in all of the new medical journals and he truely is a blessing


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

any thoughts?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

almost 30 views and still no response


----------



## PasDeCheval (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats a great story  are you going to write it like a book? or just for information on the wonder pony :lol: 
PasDeCheval


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

What a wonderful happy ending! I love happy endings, best of all.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

Some animals just have an incredible will to live! They overcome the seemingly impossible and go on to live long lives---I'm glad your mom's horse is one of those animals!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Great story...absolutely amazing. ***** was like that too,way underweight and used to be a racer!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ohhh and Dusty now is just getting over *Lyme* . . . he lost like *200 lbs* . . . he almost back to his normal wieght . . . he just lost a lot of muscle . . . so hes in desprate need of a more buff body


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The truth is strangler than the best fiction, that is amazing. Good Luck with him.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow what an amazing story *huggles dusty* . I hope he gets his muscle back soon . Thanks for sharing the story and good luck with him


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

My goodness! Don't know how I missed this thread. Your story reminded me of all those patients who deal with crazy diagnosis...things we don't think can actually happen to us. Poor Dusty has been through so much , but has the will to live. You have done right by him. Be proud...he loves you for giving him a 2nd, 3rd, no 4th chance at life!


----------

